# Window vac, are they any good?



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Spent the morning cleaning the house windows, inside and out. Although I can get them clean its hard work and time consuming.

I wondered if anyone has tried one of the Window Vac's (Karcher or similar) and if so are they any good, in particular do they produce a good result? and do they save time? or are they just a gimmick?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Mum seems to love hers using it around the house.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Had one for a few years, very good, speeds thing up and leaves a great finish. Mine's the Karcher, don't get the more expensive Karcher with the narrow blade and soap spray thing, waste of money IMO.
I just get a damp sponge with a drop of washing up liquid and wash, then use the Karcher with a final quick wipe around the edges with a microfibre.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I have one and have hardly used it but should really make more of an effort as when i did use it then it was a decent bit of kit


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Handy in winter for sucking up condensation.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes well worth it such a good finish on house windows with no smearing.

I use a sponge with a splash of fairy and job done well worth it


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah definitely worth it never looked back. works a treat on shower screens and polished tiles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Wife always wanted one but I thought it would be a waste of money, so she went ahead and got one anyway. I still think I was right.

They do leave a good finish but like steam cleaners, don't believe the adverts, you don't just run them over the glass and hey presto get sparkly windows, all they do is remove (admittedly very effectively) the water from the glass surface by squeeging it into the vacuum part. You still have to physically clean the glass, I usually spray glass cleaner and rub with a mf cloth, then spray with water and vac it off before giving a final wipe over with a mf glass cloth to catch any smears.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I always wipe the blade with a microfibre between each contact with the glass, faultless results all the time.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

We have a Karcher one, used it for about 6 months it's now a dust collector on top of the fridge!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've had one since they first came out, very good devices and as said, very handy in the winter months for sucking up condensation.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yes there good have one hardly use it though much better with a proper blade and mop


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Don't bother mate. They're cumbersome and you still have to get a cloth out and remove watermarks.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

+1 for the comments. We've had the basic Karcher one for 2 or 3 years and it just does its job.

For "properly" polished house windows you'll need to do a bit of extra work but for cleaning off and removing condensation it's great.

Andy.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Got the Karcher one and its good in winter - especially on car tailgate interior glass - keeps it condensation free for a while.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Is it weird that I can clean the glass faster and with a better finish using some cheapo £5 for 5l Nilco glass cleaner and a home bargains optic glass cloth than my wife can using the Karcher?


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Rundie said:


> I always wipe the blade with a microfibre between each contact with the glass, faultless results all the time.


I do exactly the same and get spotless windows it really is easy


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I use mine more to remove as much water as possible off the windows (Saves soaking towels), then give the windows a spray and wipe with a MF cloth. 

I've also been known in the past to dry an entire car with the wet vac  Actually does a very good job


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

brilliant bit of kit wouldnt be without it


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I have the Karcher one and love it - great bit of kit and wish I'd had one when they first came out.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Quite a mixture of opinions, although I think most are positive. As with all detailing I suspect finding a good technique is the key.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Anymore opinions on these? Been thinking about one for the condensation during winter in house.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I used mine again recently, dusted it off for that very reason. I've had blinds made for every window including doors in the house, so don't want them getting damp on the doors because of the condensation. It does as expected, my only gripe is with the lower windows at the bottom of the door you need to tilt the Karcher up at which point if you have liquid in it, it runs all out again! and don't try use it upside down to draw up from the bottom, it doesn't like that either. lol I use it on my shower enclosure more than anywhere else now.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Bought a copy version from Lidl, makes very short work of a fully tiled bathroom and leaves my shower screen perfect. not had a chance to play with it on the car yet.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I got one, seemed to leave a lot of streaks on the Windows etc no matter what I done.

I also have quite large window sills, and as above, when start to move the cleaner around to get at the bottom of them, all the liquid spills out.

it now takes pride of place in my cupboard....


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Just started using one for the last week for condensation.

Very cumbersome to use but does work OK, saves washing a towel.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Wife bought one, loves it. Had our old house with the single glazed multi pane Georgian effect thing, utter PITA but it sorted those.

Existing house is all double glazed so no condensation. Works on the shower doors though.


----------

